# IPv6 aliases for rc.conf



## lidder (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey,

I write a small rc script feel free to improve on it for those using a gif0 tunnel to add multiple aliases at run time you need the net-mgmt/subcalc port though the script can be found http://www.dnstheplanet.com/ipv6_addrs.sh.txt make sure you load the tunnel before you load the script the arguments required for rc.conf are..


```
ipv6_addrs_enable="YES" # Enable the subnetting script
ipv6_addrs_hosts="64" # Number of ip's to add
ipv6_addrs_interface="gif0" # Tunnel interface to load the subnet from
```

any questions let me know


----------



## lidder (Jul 6, 2010)

Script updated http://www.dnstheplanet.com/ipv6_addrs.sh.txt small bug fixed made sure when loading the new addresses in it doesn't try add the main interface ip


----------

